

Wi-Fi on the moon is now as fast as the Wi-Fi in your living room - dalek2point3
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/science/140530/wi-fi-the-moon-now-fast-the-wi-fi-your-living-room

======
ColinWright
Speed is great - the latency is dreadful, and it's the latency that _really_
matters.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768)

[http://rescomp.stanford.edu/~cheshire/rants/Latency.html](http://rescomp.stanford.edu/~cheshire/rants/Latency.html)

[http://www.internetsociety.org/blog/2012/11/its-still-
latenc...](http://www.internetsociety.org/blog/2012/11/its-still-latency-
stupid)

[http://www.edgeblog.net/2007/its-still-the-latency-
stupid/](http://www.edgeblog.net/2007/its-still-the-latency-stupid/)

Oh, and also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7821316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7821316)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793747)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797646)

